# Sexing BYH's?????



## pearldrums2 (Dec 9, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone can point me to a website or something where I can see pics and descriptions of the different characteristics male and female BYH's??? Any help would be greatly appreciated (would like to see pics so I can visually see what is being explained please) Thank you in advance for all your help!!!!


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

i have 3 brazilian yellow heads and a far as i've found out the males have very large toe pads compared to the females usually. with my 3 two of them have large toe pads and one has smaller pads.... so i'm figuring i have 2.1.... correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

PICS!!! Im having trouble sexing mine as well...
Richard...(woodsman) if u read this post ur pics might help me more...
ill post mine too


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Troy (and all BYH lovers!),

I'll take some pics tomorrow and post here. The adult males have distinctly larger and whiter toepads than the females. Otherwise, the size and shape of the sexes seem about the same.

Take care, Richard.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

heres my male... the females are off hiding.. i'll get them later but anyways the males toe pads are def. a lot bigger w. more white in them... anyways hope this pic helps... its a pretty bad one but ill try to get some better ones


----------



## pearldrums2 (Dec 9, 2009)

yeah please post pics of both so we can see the comparable difference please that would be great!!! Sorry we are new to this hobby and have 4 BYH's and hoping to get at least one pair!!!!! LOL


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

My bit of advice - wait a good year before you worry about sexing them. Out of a group of 4, you have a pretty good shot.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

heres the female.... sorry i cant get a great picture... they have their spots they hide in most the time so its hard to get pictures.... anyways hope this helps. notice the toe pads arn't quite as white... or large..... they have more of a blue to the toepads...


----------



## pearldrums2 (Dec 9, 2009)

zBrinks said:


> My bit of advice - wait a good year before you worry about sexing them. Out of a group of 4, you have a pretty good shot.


ok...

The Fiance' actually wants to possibly get 2 more lol from what it is sounding like the want she was talking the other day so we will see what she wants to do.... 

I just want the information on what to look for and how to sex them because I it is always something good to know with these guys and I want to learn as much as I can about them!!!


----------



## pearldrums2 (Dec 9, 2009)

cheezus_2007 said:


> heres the female.... sorry i cant get a great picture... they have their spots they hide in most the time so its hard to get pictures.... anyways hope this helps. notice the toe pads arn't quite as white... or large..... they have more of a blue to the toepads...


wow the pads are the female are significantly smaller that is for sure there wow!!!


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

i would be careful getting too many of them unless you have enough room. Patrick from saurian told me they are very aggressive so be sure to seperate when they get older.... u dont wanna end up with a ton of tanks because you had to split them up or some dead frogs if you didn't....... anyways just some advice... all 3 of mine have been doing well together in a heavily planted 20 gal. long...... they all eat fine but ones a runt, always has been so... i guess you can be the judge  anyways good luck with em


----------



## pearldrums2 (Dec 9, 2009)

all 4 of ours are doing great together.... there is alway someone hom and checking on them as the just in case factor but there has not been any fighting or anything at all bad going on!!!! I think she was just saying that she wanted just 2 more and that is it if she even does get anymore....!! will keep updates coming for everyone and pics!!!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

To Me, It almost looks as though I have 2 Males, but The one has front toes juuust a bit larger than the "female"
they were both in the hut in this pic

male














































"female"





































together


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

well hard to tell, although toe pads can somtimes be deceiving, but it does seem like they are the same sex.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeh, that's what I'm thinking, but I'm hoping for the best!! Richard...got any spare females?? lol


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

Here is a pair with obvious toepad differences, they are also over 2 years old.

thanks
ERic


----------



## pearldrums2 (Dec 9, 2009)

i can't wait till mine get old enough so i can find out what they are... Looking forward to it

kind of hard for me to tell by the toe pads though... I am sure it will come the more i reference things and see male and female side by side though


----------



## carbonetc (Oct 13, 2008)

I take it the toe pads differ more with age? At ~8 months old the toe pads on mine all look the same. Really hoping I didn't somehow end up with a single sex.


----------



## BossLady83 (Jan 18, 2010)

thanks for this thread this will help me with my pair of byh when they are big enough.....


----------

